# banana peppers



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Any one have a good canning recipe for jalapenos and banana peppers that doesn't turn them soft? I liked the taste of mine but they are too soft.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Grill the jalapeños sliced long ways, next stuff with Velveeta, then heat it in the microwave until cheese is melted. Yum! 

Take a square of chicken tender & a slice of jalapeño, wrap a slice of bacon around them. Hold together with a toothpick & grill. Fantastic with duck, too. 

Dice the raw jalapeño up with some tomato, onion, cilantro, & add some lime juice & salt to make pico de gillo. You can even add some mango to it to have a sweet & spicy dip or topping for fish or chicken. This is some of my favorite stuff to eat in the world so I can eat it all by itself. A slap chopper makes easy work of it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Pickling lime, same amount as for gherkins.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ummmm Banana Peppers, love'em Have many a jar of them.... Tasty


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I just opened my pickled banana peppers from last summer; great taste and my first try.

Pickling Juice
2 cups white vinegar 
2/3 cup white sugar 
1/2 teaspoon mustard seeds 
1/2 teaspoon celery seed 


Directions: Bring the vinegar, sugar, mustard seed and celery seed to a rolling boil. Put in jars and seal.
Yield about 2 1/2 pints.

How easy is that?? I added a little jalapeno juice--I like; great with dried beans, pinto and white.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> Any one have a good canning recipe for jalapenos and banana peppers that doesn't turn them soft? I liked the taste of mine but they are too soft.


It just so happens.....

For both jalapenos and banana peppers, I also "Pickle" them(savory) and they will stay crisp a lot longer than just canning.

Just pack the peppers into jars, I slice them but you can leave them whole if you poke a few holes in them to let the pickling liquid soak in. Pack them into your jars and add your favorite pickling spices, salt(1 level tblsp for pints 2 for quarts) and pour your boiling vinegar/water mix over leaving only about 1/2 inch of head space and quickly lid them and sit them on the shelf.

They will seal as they cool and will stay crisp for quite a while, the whole ones will stay longer than slices but both will last a long time. Dont know long because they always get eaten here before they get mushy.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

All righty then. Thanks. I kinda figured I shouldn't can them.


----------

